# Paint lift disaster



## efunc (May 22, 2007)

Hi all,
I started a thread in the 'Help!' section because I thought I might have tree sap or something bonded to my paint.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=407938

I soon realised though that it was bumps/blisters in my paint itself. As a quick remedy I thought I'd wet sand them out and compound to finish off. I did that in the middle of August, but didn't get a chance to compound afterwards, only wet sand. Now it's mid October and I'm just getting around to compounding it, but on close inspection the bumps are back!










They were not visible a week ago, so I guess it's taken a couple of months to reappear. The question is, does anyone know what's causing this, and why they're suddenly appearing? Someone suggested it's indicative of trapped moisture coming up. The panels are Aluminium and I've owned this car for over 3 years. In that time I haven't painted the bonnet or the rear quarter, so it must have been done some time before that, most likely about 6 or 7 years ago! What then is causing this sudden flare up? One suspicion I have is that I had the front wing and door painted in the summer at a body shop. Whilst the panels they did are flawless, is it possible that something happened to contaminate the old bonnet and rear quarter? Ferric cross contamination or something? But how would that get _under_ the paint to cause it to lift?


----------

